# A little Catfish smoke w/q-view



## daboys (Jul 23, 2008)

The wife is out of town and doesn't like fish. So I picked up some catfish. Let it sit in a brine for about 4 hrs. Mixed a little paprika, onion salt, coarse pepper, and garlic salt and sprinkled it on. Started with a little hickory and finished with apple. I will try this one again. Always used a beer batter before but this was very tasty.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice cats, daboys.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 23, 2008)

glad YOU like it daboys........i tried it here awhile back with some cats my S-I-L caught..........brined it........smoked it.........me and wife decided that fried in this household from now on..........drakes or fry magic

but i WILL say, yours looks tastey..........should of saved it for this weekend  hehehe


----------



## seboke (Jul 23, 2008)

Great lookin cats!  I gotta do some more.  If I remember the grocery ads, I think I have em on sale for $2.99 this week.  How long did they take at what temp?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks tasty! I'm a smoked catfish fan too.


----------



## daboys (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought about that, but I was hungry!

Temps were between 220-255, depending on how the wind was swirling. You had to ask me how long it took. Can't remember what I did a 1/2 hr ago. Between 1-1 1/2 hrs I think. Closer to 1 1/2. Just kept checking to see how easy it would flake.


----------



## vince (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks very good, never done catfish, 


I love to grill red fish on the half shell


----------



## daboys (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I paid a little over $5/lb.


----------



## billc73 (Jul 24, 2008)

I love fish but have never smoked it.  I have to ask the dumb question...what does the brining do to the fish?  Can't you just put the rub on the fish and smoke it without the brining?  Is there an advantage to soaking it in the brine??


----------



## daboys (Jul 24, 2008)

It helps get rid of of some of the fishy taste, I think. It also helps the meat soak up more moisture and flavor so it doesn't dry out on a long smoke


----------



## billc73 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  WHat is a good recipe for the brine?  We love catfish and will probably give it a try.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 24, 2008)

bill do a search in this area for Seboke's brine...........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=catfish


----------



## daboys (Jul 24, 2008)

I just put the fish in a ziplock bag, put in water, salt, a little tabasco sauce, and a little wors, wersester, worstershere, you know which one, and threw it in the fridge for about 4 hrs.


----------



## billc73 (Jul 24, 2008)

Found the brine recipe.  Thanks!

Bill


----------



## billc73 (Jul 24, 2008)

Mark,

SOunds easy, we will give it a try.  Thanks for the info.

Bill


----------



## meat-man (Jul 28, 2008)

looks good bud


----------



## billc73 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mark,

Just wanted to tell you that I finally got around to trying the catfish.  Brined it for about 6 hours, made up a simple rub of paprika, salt, pepper and garlic and smoked it for about 1 3/4 hours.  My wife and I could not believe howdelicious it turned out.  We are going to get some salmon fillets and try them next.  Thanks for the tips.

Bill


----------



## daboys (Aug 4, 2008)

Glad you liked it. Got some fresh cats from a co-worker today. Hopefully will be able to smoke them Tue or Wed.


----------

